# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Grimaldi Lines

## kalypso

*Eurostar Roma*

eurostar roma grimaldi.jpg

eurostar roma grimaldi 1.jpg

eurostar roma grimaldi 2.jpg

κατασκευάστηκε το 1995 και κατατάχθηκε στο στόλο της grimaldi lines το 2004
cabins:200
speed: 27 knots

----------


## kalypso

*Εurostar Roma*

roma_cab1.jpg

roma_cab2.jpg roma_cab4.jpg

φωτογραφίες των καμπινών του πλοίου.

----------


## kalypso

*Eurostar Roma*
roma_sal1.jpg

roma_sal2.jpg

roma_sal3.jpg

roma_sal4.jpg

roma_sal5.jpg

άποψις των εσωτερικών χώρων

----------


## kalypso

*Eurostar Barcelona*

barcelona grimaldi.jpg

barcelona grimaldi1.jpg

barcelona grimaldi2.jpg

built: 2001 (modernized 2005)
28,000 gross tonnage
length: 211,9m
breadth: 25m
speed: 32 knots
cabins: 202
coach seats: 151

garage capacity:1950 linear metres +150 cars

----------


## kalypso

*Eurostar Barcelona*

bar1.jpg

bar2.jpg

bar3.jpg

bar4.jpg

άποψις των καμπινών του πλοίου.

----------


## .voyager

Oρίστε και 2 δικές μου, από το καλοκαίρι 2007 στη BCN.
Πάντως, 27 knots με τίποτα!
DSC00307.JPG

DSC00327.JPG

----------


## kalypso

*Eurostar Barcelona*

bar10.jpg

bar11.jpg

bar12.jpg

άποψις των εσωτερικών χώρων του πλοίου

----------


## kalypso

*Eurostar Barcelona*

bar13.jpg

bar14.jpg

bar15.jpg

άποψις των εσωτερικών χώρων του πλοίου.

----------


## kalypso

*Eurostar Barcelona*

pool bar barcelona grimaldi.jpg

pool bar

----------


## kalypso

*M/n Sorrento*

valencia5.jpg

valencia6.jpg

ro/pax

26,000 gross tonnage
speed: 22,5 knots
coach seats: 62
cabins: 93 
scedule beds: 370
italian flag since 2003
lenght:186,4 mt
breadth:25,6 mt
power: 18,900 kw

----------


## kalypso

*M/n Sorrento*


valencia1.jpg

valencia2.jpg


ακόμα 2 φωτογραφίες με το καινούργιο λογότυπο

----------


## kalypso

*Μ/n Sorrento*

euro4.jpg

euro5.jpg

euro6.jpg

euro7.jpg

εσωτερική άποψις του πλοίου.

----------


## kalypso

florencia.jpg


το Florencia στις 29/1/2008 στο λιμάνι της Barcelona.Εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Livorno-Barcelona.

----------


## kalypso

eurostarbarcelona.jpg

το Eurostar Barcelona που εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Civitavecchia-Barcelona,στο λιμάνι της Barcelona στις 30/1/2008.Θα αντικατασταθεί στις 18/3 από το Cruise Roma.

----------


## kalypso

αναφορές λένε για πώληση του Eurostar Roma στην πολωνική εταιρία Unity Line,όπου από το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια Swinoujscie-Ystad μαζί με το Polonia...θα αναχωρήσει από το Salerno αρχές Μαίου...

----------


## El Greco

SCANIA to kenourgio tou onoma.

----------


## kalypso

ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία Εl Greco

----------


## esperos

Και  για  να  το  θυμηθούμε  λίγο,  βλέπωντας  το,  εκείνο  το    συννεφιασμένο  πρωινό  να  εγκαταλείπει  τον  Πειραιά  με  προορισμό  τα  Ιταλικά  νερά.

EUROSTAR ROMA.jpg

----------


## raflucgr

arriving in Barcelona on 24/04/08

Lucas
IMG_0158b.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Fantastic photo Lucas!

----------


## raflucgr

mooring in Barcelona on 25/04/08

Lucas

----------


## Apostolos

Fantastic photo friend!

----------


## pariklaki

Καλησπέρα σας,

Πλοίο της GRIMALDI,σήμερα μεταξύ Χίου -Τσεσμέ...μαλλον για αυτοκινητάδικο φαίνεται...

----------


## El Greco

http://www.denaro.it/VisArticolo.asp...MINOAN%20LINES


epidotisi apo tin E.E.  pirane i Atlantica di Navigazione kai Minoan Lines gia 

arxika mia fora tin eydomada (GENOVA-CATANIA-IGOUMENITSA-PATRA).

apo to deytero xrono i epidotisi tha einai gia 2 fores tin eydomada.

to arthro einai sta italika gia opios katalaveni.

----------


## Leo

> http://www.denaro.it/VisArticolo.asp...MINOAN%20LINES
> 
> 
> epidotisi apo tin E.E. pirane i Atlantica di Navigazione kai Minoan Lines gia  
> arxika mia fora tin eydomada (GENOVA-CATANIA-IGOUMENITSA-PATRA). 
> apo to deytero xrono i epidotisi tha einai gia 2 fores tin eydomada. 
> 
> to arthro einai sta italika gia opios katalaveni.


Ευχαριστούμε El Greco, το επιβαιώνει και η διαφήμιση στον Εφοπλιστή.

----------


## meco

> http://www.denaro.it/VisArticolo.aspx?IdArt=557560&KeyW=MINOAN%20LINES
> 
> 
> epidotisi apo tin E.E.  pirane i Atlantica di Navigazione kai Minoan Lines gia 
> 
> arxika mia fora tin eydomada (GENOVA-CATANIA-IGOUMENITSA-PATRA).
> 
> apo to deytero xrono i epidotisi tha einai gia 2 fores tin eydomada.
> 
> to arthro einai sta italika gia opios katalaveni.


Θεόκουφο δρομολόγιο!! Δίνει όμως εύκολη πρόσβαση στη Σικελία από Ελλάδα και τούμπαλιν. Ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Samion

> Θεόκουφο δρομολόγιο!! Δίνει όμως εύκολη πρόσβαση στη Σικελία από Ελλάδα και τούμπαλιν. Ενδιαφέρον.


γιατί θεόκουφο? η σύνσεση Κατάνια - Γενοβα υπάρχει ήδη και η επέκταση με Ελλάδα βοηθαει πολύ το εμπόριο με Σικελία, που δυστυχώς εισάγουμε και από κει σχεδόν τα πάντα..(τα λεμόνια που έχει ο μανάβης μας είναι από Σικελία...)

----------


## meco

Και η είδηση στα ελληνικά:
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...12/1628422.htm



> Μία νέα γραμμή μεταφοράς φορτηγών εγκαινιάζει ο όμιλος Grimaldi σε συνεργασία με την Minoan Lines Πρόκειται για τη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Πάτρα-Κατάνια-Γένοβα, η οποία επιδοτείται μάλιστα απο το πρόγραμμα Marco Polo με 1.124.000 ευρώ.
>  Η παρουσίαση της νέας γραμμής θα γίνει την προσεχή Παρασκευή 13 Φεβρουαρίου στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας στο πλοίο Europa Palace της Minoan Lines. Η εξυπηρέτηση της γραμμής θα γίνεται αρχικά μία φορά της εβδομάδα με ένα πλοίο ενώ το δεύτερο χρόνο αναμένεται να δρομολογηθεί και δεύτερο πλοίο όπως αναφέρεται στη σχετική ανακοίνωση από τις ευρωπαϊκές υπηρεσίες του προγράμματος Marco Polo.
>  Επισημαίνεται ότι πρόσφατα ο Όμιλος Grimaldi παρουσίασε ένα νέο πρόγραμμα επέκτασής του σε εννέα νέες γραμμές στη Μεσόγειο μεταξύ των οποίων περιλαμβάνεται και η προαναφερόμενη γραμμή.

----------


## esperos

Από  τον  Ιταλικό  τύπο  σήμερα
Το  Ο/Γ  EUROCARCO NAPOLI  από  τις  20  του  μήνα  στην  νέα  γραμμή  Γένοβα - Κατάνια - Ηγουμενίτσα - Πάτρα.

----------


## dimitris

> Από τον Ιταλικό τύπο σήμερα
> Το Ο/Γ EUROCARCO NAPOLI από τις 20 του μήνα στην νέα γραμμή Γένοβα - Κατάνια - Ηγουμενίτσα - Πάτρα.


Περοσσοτερα στοιχεια στο Facta για το πλοιο...

----------


## moutsokwstas

να υποθεσω οτι ερχεται η ωρα αυτου η, παρομοιου τυπου πλοιων περαν των οσων εχουμε σημερα στις γραμμες της ιταλιας (αδριατικη)?  για να δουμε τι μαγειρευεται, κατι αλλαζει στο μενου. η κινηση αυτη ισως κατι να λεει και καποιος το μυριστηκε προφανως, αν και ειναι νωρις ακομη να βγαλουμε συμπερασματα. παντως στην πλευρα της αδριατικης μαγειρευονται πραγματα.

----------


## dimitris

φιλε Κωστα στην γραμμη της Ελλαδας-Ιταλιας ηδη ξεκινησε με το SuperFast I ερχεται και το II μικρο ξενοδοχειο μεγαλα γκαραζ...

----------


## moutsokwstas

> φιλε Κωστα στην γραμμη της Ελλαδας-Ιταλιας ηδη ξεκινησε με το SuperFast I ερχεται και το II μικρο ξενοδοχειο μεγαλα γκαραζ...


συμφωνω, η μαχη τωρα ξεκινα, ειναι καλο οταν καποιος προλαβαινει τις εξελιξεις και βγαινει μπροστα, επιχειρηματικα μυαλα, γιατι στη σημερινη εποχη δεν χωρουν μονο οι συναισθηματισμοι. αναμενουμε με ενδιαφερον εν μεσω δυσκολων καταστασεων και υφεσης.

----------


## Νaval22

είναι δυνατόν να έχει μειωθεί τόσο η επιβατική κίνηση που απο τα cruise ferries να πάμε στα καθαρά ro/ro?πάντως από ότι λένε τα πράγματα και στα φορτηγά δεν είναι πιά πολύ καλά

----------


## moutsokwstas

μειωση κοστους, οικονομια καυσιμων....πρεπει να μπουμε στα μυαλα αυτων για να δουμε πως σκεπτονται και ξεκινουν τετοιες κινησεις. καποιοι τρεχουν να προλαβουν και να βγουν μπροστα απο τις εξελιξεις, θα δειξει στην πορεια τι θα γινει και πως θα διαμορφωθει το σκηνικο.

----------


## El Greco

to dromologio tha einai to eksis: 

apo 20/2  

paraskevi stis 21.00 anaxorisi apo Genova,
kiriaki      stis 11.00 apo Catania
deytera   stis 11.00 apo Patra
Triti        stis  13.00 apo Igoumenitsa epistrofi.

To ploio tha einai to Eurocargo Napoli

----------


## sea_serenade

Το VALENTINO της Vergina Ferries μου ήρθε στο μυαλό βλέποντας αυτό το Ro/Ro. Εντάξει, θα το συνηθίσουμε και αυτό... Θα δουλέψει σαν Ro/Ro ή θα παίρνει και επιβάτες (τους οδηγούς τουλάχιστον). Το ρωτάω γιατί στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας το "ασυνόδευτο" δεν είναι και στα καλύτερά του. Συνήθως τα φορτηγά απο την Ηγουμενίτσα πάνε πακέτο με τους οδηγούς τους. Αν ισχύσει κάτι τέτοιο και στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή τότε πολύ φοβάμαι οτι τα πράγματα για την GRIMALDI LINES δεν θα πάνε και τόσο καλά.

Απ' ότι μου έχουνε πεί οδηγοί που έως τώρα ταξίδευαν με το EUROSTAR BARCELONA, δεν ήταν καθόλου ευχαριστημένοι. Πρώτον, το πλοίο ήταν σαφώς κατώτερο των υπολοίπων της γραμμής, δεύτερον το πλήρωμα δεν καταλάβαινε καμία (μα καμία όμως...!!!) λέξη στα ελληνικά και τρίτον (και σημαντικότερο.....!!!) ΟΛΟΙ οι Έλληνες οδηγοί είχανε πρόβλημα με το θέμα του τσιγάρου. Στο βαπόρι δεν υπήρχαν χώροι για καπνιστές και όσο να 'ναι ο Έλληνας θέλει να το απολαύσει το ταξίδι του στο 100%......(οι καπνιστές θα με καταλάβουνε!!!). 

Πάντως, έχω την εντύπωση (με βάση τα λεγόμενα των οδηγών) οτι οι Έλληνες οδηγοί έχουν ψιλομάθει στην χλιδή των ελληνικών εταιριών και δε συμβιβάζονται με κάτι λιγότερο. Θα δούμε βέβαια, στην πορεία....Με το καλό να μας έρθει το βαπόρι!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά σίγουρα μυριστηκαν όπως είπατε και σείς την κίνηση στα φορτηγά όπως  άλλωστε εγώ πιστέυω ότι το πλοίο δεν θα πιάσει στην γραμμή όχι επειδή είναι άσχημο και τέτοια αλλά όταν πας για μαλλί βγαίνεις κουρεμένος εξάλου γνώμη μου είναι ότι τόσα χρόνια βεντούρη δύσκολα τον κόβεις και πάλι λέω άποψή μου

----------


## Leo

Το *πλοίο* από το γνωστό Σουηδικό site. Με την πρώτη του άφιξη στην Πάτρα θα ανοίξουμε και σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## sea world

Tι γυρεύει το Eurocargo Napoli νυχτιάτικο στην Κόρινθο?? :Confused: 
¶φιξη αυτή την ώρα!!
Όποιος ανατρέξει στο AIS θα το δεί να εισέρχεται με ταχύτητα 1,8knots!

----------


## sea_serenade

Κυκλοφορεί μια φήμη στην Ηγουμενίτσα οτι ο Grimaldi θα φέρει προς τα μέρη μας δύο ακόμη Ro/Ro (ή το Eurocargo Napoli + 1). Γνωρίζει κανείς αν αυτό ευσταθεί???

----------


## Leo

Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι, υποθέτω όμως ότι η πίεση του Ηρακλείου απο τα κόκκινα που έπληξαν και τις Μινωϊκές (ομίλου Grimaldi) μπορέι να έχουν παρενέργειες.... Να πάρει μερίδιο αγοράς απο άλλα λιμάνια.... Λέω δεν ξέρω ... μια υπόθεση είναι και μόνον.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μήπως κάνουμε λόγο για αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις ; Υπόθεση... πάντα...  :Smile:

----------


## gtogias

Μα εκεί στην Θεσπρωτία είναι άλλος ο κυρίαρχος με τα βασιλοβάπορα του. Δηλαδή την κόντρα των μεγάλων θα την πληρώσει άλλος? 

Εκτός αν τώρα που τελείωσε και η Εγνατία Οδός βλέπουν αύξηση της κίνησης, την οποία φυσικά και καλοβλέπουν ο καθένας για την πάρτη του.

----------


## Leo

> ........
> Εκτός αν τώρα που τελείωσε και η Εγνατία Οδός βλέπουν αύξηση της κίνησης, την οποία φυσικά και καλοβλέπουν ο καθένας για την πάρτη του.


 
Ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία.... τι να κάνουμε. Εδώ πάνε πολλες παροιμίες, όπως το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό κλπ κλπ

----------


## sea_serenade

> Εκτός αν τώρα που τελείωσε και η Εγνατία Οδός βλέπουν αύξηση της κίνησης, την οποία φυσικά και καλοβλέπουν ο καθένας για την πάρτη του.


Αυτό μπορώ να πω πως έχει μια λογική βάση γιατί είναι γεγονός (το πρόσεξα ο ίδιος) οτι η κίνηση των φορτηγών έχει τσιμπήσει λιγάκι προς τα πάνω....Εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων λοιπόν!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

μηπως μιλαμε για την επιδοτουμενη γραμμη απο το προγραμμα ''μαρκο πολο'' που εκτελει ηδη το EUROCARGO NAPOLI και στην οποια συμφωνα με τα σχεδια θα εμπαινε και δευτερο πλοιο απο τον δευτερο χρονο λειτουργιας? :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> μηπως μιλαμε για την επιδοτουμενη γραμμη απο το προγραμμα ''μαρκο πολο'' που εκτελει ηδη το EUROCARGO NAPOLI και στην οποια συμφωνα με τα σχεδια θα εμπαινε και δευτερο πλοιο απο τον δευτερο χρονο λειτουργιας?


 
Σ αυτό δεν έχει άδικο Μιλτιάδη, είναι μια σωστή εκδοχή και αυτό.

----------


## nkr

Παντως εγω διαβασα στο περιοδικο <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ> οτι ενισχυει την περιοχη της Βαλτικης παρα την Αδριατικη.

----------


## Naias II

Καλύτερη εταιρεία *"Cruise&Ferry"* αναδείχτηκε ο όμιλος Grimaldi από τα LloydΆs List Global Awards
Με το Ζεύς Παλάς έκαναν καμιά βόλτα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## MILTIADIS

*Εμμ.Γκριμαλντι<Δεχθηκε μια πολεμικη απο τους Ελληνες το Cruise Europa>*



> <Μεχρι τωρα η πορεια του Κρουιζ Ευρωπη ειναι ικανοποιοητικη αν και δεχθηκε μια πολεμικη απο τους Ελληνες σχετικα με την αποφαση της εταιρειας να υψωσει την ιταλικη σημαια και να επωφεληθει απο το tonnage tax>
> Aυτο δηλωσε ο Εμ.Γκριμαλντι αναφερομενος στις επιδοσεις του πλοιου που δρομολογηθηκε τον οκτωβριο στην αδριατικη.
> Οι δηλωσεις εγιναν στο πλαισιο της καθελκυσης του Κρουιζ Ολυμπια.
> ο ιταλος επιχειρηματιας τονισε οτι<η προοπτικη της περαιτερω αναπτυξης στην αδριατικη ειναι μεσα στα σχεδια της εταιρειας στα οποια δινει μεγαλη βαρυτητα στο λιμανι της ηγουμενιτσας οσον αφορα τη μεταφορα φορτιων απο και προς τα βαλκανια>και συμπληρωσε
> 
> *<Η Ριεκα ειναι επισης ενα νεο λιμανι που προσελκυει το ενδιαφερον του ιταλικου ομιλου* οσον αφορα τη μετακινηση φορτιων προς την αυστρια και τη γερμανια>


 
*πηγη>http://www.marinews.gr*

----------


## knossos palace

eine gnosto oti ektos apo ta dio cruise o omilos tha agorasi dio ploia akoma .kseroume peripou se pia ploia exei strepsi thn prosoxi tou?h eine noris?kai poia ploia telika tha antikatastisi? giath se efimerida simera diavasa oti tha ananeosi olon ton stolo ton minoikon stadiaka . :Confused:

----------


## MILTIADIS

θα ναυπηγησει αλλα δυο νεα για την ακριβεια.. :Wink: μεχρι τελος του 2011 θα εχουν ερθει και αυτα,με σινιαλα μινωικων,(για ιδιοκτησια ειναι νωρις να μιλησουμε ακομα)και θα δρομολογηθουν στην αδριατικη..αρα οι οποιες αλλαγες σε πλοια θα παιχτουν εκει περα..

----------


## knossos palace

Η εφημεριδα αλλα και εγω ξερω οτη θα αγοραση 2 πλοια.αλλα και και ετσι οπος τα λες να εινε [πραγμα που εγω δεν αφισβιτω ]λογικα παλι καποια πρεπει να αντικαταστιση.αρα ποια εινε υποψιφια για αντικατασταση? :Confused:

----------


## MILTIADIS

ολυμπια παλας,ευρωπη παλας,ικαρος παλας.. :Wink: ΑΛΛΑ μην ξεχναμε οτι ετοιμαζονται να ανοιξουν 1-2 καινουριες γραμμες μεταξυ ελλαδας-ιταλιας,αρα λογικα καποια θα αξιοποιηθουν εκει.δηλαδη μαλλον δεν θα πουληθουν και τα τρια που προανεφερα,αυτο εννοω..απλα αυτα ειναι τα υποψηφια και οχι τα κνωσος/φαιστος..τα 2 παντως που θα ερθουν θα ειναι απ ευθειας απο ναυπηγειο αυτο ειναι σιγουρο..ας κανουμε υπομονη ως τοτε ομως.. :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΘΑ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΝΕΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ?

----------


## Tsikalos

Η κεντρική σελίδα του φυλλαδίου του Grimaldi από το 2008.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Σε ηλικια 92 ετων απεβιωσε ο ιδρυτης και προεδρος του ομιλου Γκριμαλντι,Guido Grimaldi.
O Guido Grimaldi ειχε μια αξιοσημειωτη επιχειρηματικη καριερα η οποια μετραει πανω απο 60 χρονια ζωης σε εναν ομιλο που διαθετει πανω απο 100 πλοια σε ολοκληρη την ευρωπη.Συνεχιστες του εργου του ειναι οι δυο γιοι του Gianluca και Emanuele.

πηγη www.capital.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

*Φωτιά σε φορτηγό πλοίο στην Ισπανία – Επιχείρηση εκκένωσης**Φωτιά  ξέσπασε σε φορτηγό πλοίο κοντά στην Μαγιόρκα – Οι ισπανικές υπηρεσίες έκτακτης ανάγκης απομακρύνουν το πλήρωμα*
_ΤοΒΗΜΑ Team_
| 15.05.2019 - 12:35







Φωτιά  ξέσπασε σε φορτηγό πλοίο κοντά στην Μαγιόρκα.

Συγκεκριμένα, οι ισπανικές υπηρεσίες έκτακτης ανάγκης απομακρύνουν το πλήρωμα του ιταλικής σημαίας φορτηγού πλοίου μεταφοράς οχημάτων «Grande Europa», το οποίο έπιασε σήμερα φωτιά ενώ βρισκόταν 25 μίλια νότια της πόλης Πάλμα της Μαγιόρκας, στην Ισπανία, αναφέρουν οι υπηρεσίες αυτές σε μήνυμά τους στο Twitter.
Δεκατέσσερα μέλη του πληρώματος έχουν ήδη απομακρυνθεί από το πλοίο ενώ τα υπόλοιπα παραμένουν σε αυτό για να βοηθήσουν στην κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς. Δύο ελικόπτερα και τρία πλοία μετέχουν στις προσπάθειες διάσωσης.
Προς το παρόν δεν έχουν γίνει γνωστά τα αίτια της πυρκαγιάς, σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φωτιά έσβησε και το Grande Europa έχει ρυμουλκηθεί στην Μαγιόρκα.

----------

